# Cisco ACS 4.1



## lovedeepm (Mar 28, 2014)

HI Guys,

I am using Cisco acs 4.1 with opengear console for authentication. Since opengear is running on Linux they have asked me to add new service called raccess on cisco acs. But I don't see any option on acs to add new service.

Does anyone know how to add new service on acs 4.1? does even acs 4.1 support adding new services?

Any help will be highly appreciated.

Kind Regards,
LD


----------

